# A thought



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Why does there have to be a god for there to be an afterlife?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I suppose it all depends on what you consider the after-life to be.

To be honest, I can't think of anything worse (except, perhaps, catching your privates in a zip) than an eternal after-life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> I suppose it all depends on what you consider the after-life to be.
> 
> To be honest, I can't think of anything worse (except, perhaps, catching your privates in a zip) than an eternal after-life.


Why's that? Literally I would like to know, maybe I'm missing something...I just find the idea of 'nothing' quite sad.


----------

